
How to start a Chinese company - suraj
http://dangerousprototypes.com/2016/01/26/how-to-start-a-chinese-company/
======
meric
Wow that's crazily bureaucratic.

I speculate the different attitudes of the agents vs the government could be
one or both of:

1\. Shenzhen is a special economic zone, with a clean bureaucracy, while the
agents may have gained their experience from out of state.

2\. Government workers are keen to show a good image of their country to their
guest-foreigners.

As I've said, pure speculation.

